# My cats won’t go outside and are destroying my house when I’m not home



## MiMiiii (Mar 18, 2019)

So I’ve got two rescue cats which are 6 months old now & I have had them since they were kittens.. one of them is absolutely petrified of going outside and will do anything in his power not to go outside. I wouldn’t mind this but they are causing ALOT of damage to the home now... (I’m in a rented property) completely shredded parts of the carpet, taking poos outside their litter trays (they have LOADS of toys to play with and their litter tray is always clean!) this only ever happens when I’m not at home I have tried everything sprays to stop them scratching & scratch pads over areas they do scratch etc introducing them outside slowly with treats but nothing seems to be working. It’s getting to a point now where they will soon need to be outside while I’m at work if they don’t stop. As they are costing me a lot of money, So my questions are
1) how do I get them to stop being scared of outside?
2) advice to stop the scratching/pooing.. when I’ve googled it I’ve seen it can be a sign of stress but I have no idea why they would be


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

1) You don't, it's very sensible of them to not want to go outside. They are far too young, and will be perfectly fine staying indoor cats
2) Yes it would be cruel, especially when they are frightened.
3) Do they have access scratch posts and cat trees all day?

You need to confine them to one room that's easily cleaned to get them used to toileting in the tray.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> 1) You don't, it's very sensible of them to not want to go outside. They are far too young, and will be perfectly fine staying indoor cats
> 2) Yes it would be cruel, especially when they are frightened.
> 3) Do they have access scratch posts and cat trees all day?
> 
> You need to confine them to one room that's easily cleaned to get them used to toileting in the tray.


Hi @MiMiiii and welcome!

I would tend to agree with @Rufus15 - they're a little too young to be going outside. Have they been neutered? They are certainly at the age to be now. I believe you can get vouchers from some of the pet charities like Cats Protection if cost is an issue...

It's actually a myth that cats 'need' to be allowed to roam - they don't, they just need adequate stimulation/entertainment. I have had cats living with me in flats with hardly any outdoor time and they have been perfectly happy and haven't destroyed the place. 

Plenty of toys, scratch posts, tunnels, etc. Things to climb, windowsills to watch out of, etc... Mine also like 'Cat TV' videos from YouTube! Three or four litter trays is best for two cats (I have four for my two, two upstairs and two downstairs). As @Rufus15 said, it may be best to confine them to a single good-sized room with hard floors or something like that until they are used to the trays, but make sure they have plenty to occupy them in there! 

In my experience, every single time a cat has shown this kind of destructive behaviour, it is because they are bored/want to play!

If you do decide to let them have some outdoor time, there are lots of good options so you don't have to shut them out all day while you are at work. There are lots of dangers for cats roaming freely other than traffic - other animals, poisons, fights, illnesses, and unfortunately also cruel people. 

Many of us on here have cat-proofed gardens, which can be done fairly inexpensively using netting from zooplus if your garden isn't too big. There are cat flaps with timers and four-way locks so she can get in and out while you are at work.

Another option, and one I've used myself in rented flats where I haven't been able to cat proof/fit a cat flap has been training them to walk on a lead and harness!

Good luck, let us know how you get on! Also, some photos of your cats would be lovely!  Here are my two, they're 11 months now. :Happy


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I agree with all that's already been said.

As an immediate option, you could try getting up a little earlier and scheduling a fast paced interactive play time with them - something like a fishing rod type toy or a game of fetch, depending on what they enjoy. You want them both to be noticeably tired by the end. 
Follow that up with a big breakfast, and there is a good chance they'll settle down for a long nap afterwards. 

Videos for cats on you tube have 8 hour long videos of birds that seem pretty captivating if you don't have many birds to watch outside your windows. You could leave it running on a TV or computer screen for them.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I agree totally with @Rufus15 your kittens are far too young to be allowed out unless you have a cat proofed garden where they have free access to the safety of their home at all times.
It would be cruel to shut them out of the house when you are out even if they did settle to being outdoors.
Many cat owners are choosing now not to allow "freedom to roam" as the world is no longer the safe place it used to be and instead are cat proofing their gardens or building enclosures to keep their cats safe.
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/cat-runs-cat-proofed-gardens.211361/

How many litter trays do you have for them,the recommended amount for 2 cats is 3 situated in different parts of the house , if you don't already have more than one tray I would recommend adding at least one more tray.
How much time do you spend playing with them?
Giving them at least 3 or 4 half hour sessions of active play with wand toys/pin pong balls anything that gets them racing around and burning up their energy should help ,also you don't mention whether they have scratch posts/ cat climbers where they are able to carry out their natural scratching /climbing instincts.


----------



## MiMiiii (Mar 18, 2019)

Hi @Laura_&_Cats
Thankyou for your nice reply! I seem to have gotten my dates wrong, they are 7 months not 6!
Yes they have both been neutered and had all their injections too! When I took them to the vets to get neutered she told me 6 months is the age they recommend to allow a kitten outside alone. She also told me for the size and amount of energy my two (both male) kittens have she would have introduced it sooner herself, so it's interesting having other inputs! Previous family cats have always been both outdoors and indoors cats, and they've always lead very happy lives! I don't live near any main roads and have fields behind my house so any risk of getting hurt by cars is also very slim! Obviously I don't want to force Elvis to go out if he doesn't want too (he is the one mainly scared of outside) but was more looking for ways I could start getting him to go out in little bits/not be so scared. And as for the pooping, they have always been so good with the litter tray it's only in the last month or so they've started this, and like I say their tray is always clean for them!
Here's some photos of my boys  - Frank & Elvis [/QUOTE]


Laura_&_Cats said:


> Hi @MiMiiii and welcome!
> 
> I would tend to agree with @Rufus15 - they're a little too young to be going outside. Have they been neutered? They are certainly at the age to be now. I believe you can get vouchers from some of the pet charities like Cats Protection if cost is an issue...
> 
> ...





Laura_&_Cats said:


> Hi @MiMiiii and welcome!
> 
> I would tend to agree with @Rufus15 - they're a little too young to be going outside. Have they been neutered? They are certainly at the age to be now. I believe you can get vouchers from some of the pet charities like Cats Protection if cost is an issue...
> 
> ...


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@MiMiiii
They look cute

It may be as they are getting older that they don't like to share a tray as much or prefer one for pooing and one for pee.
I have two indoor cats as live in a flat and luckily have been able so far just to have two trays but I know three is recommended for two cats.
I scoop several times per day and the youngest often goes just as I have scooped as I think he likes it super clean.
In your case I would add another tray till they are partly going outdoors. It may work with just one tray if they also use the outdoors as well later.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

MiMiiii said:


> Hi @Laura_&_Cats
> Thankyou for your nice reply! I seem to have gotten my dates wrong, they are 7 months not 6!
> Yes they have both been neutered and had all their injections too! When I took them to the vets to get neutered she told me 6 months is the age they recommend to allow a kitten outside alone. She also told me for the size and amount of energy my two (both male) kittens have she would have introduced it sooner herself, so it's interesting having other inputs! Previous family cats have always been both outdoors and indoors cats, and they've always lead very happy lives! I don't live near any main roads and have fields behind my house so any risk of getting hurt by cars is also very slim! Obviously I don't want to force Elvis to go out if he doesn't want too (he is the one mainly scared of outside) but was more looking for ways I could start getting him to go out in little bits/not be so scared. And as for the pooping, they have always been so good with the litter tray it's only in the last month or so they've started this, and like I say their tray is always clean for them!
> Here's some photos of my boys  - Frank & Elvis


Oh what gorgeous boys they are! :Happy I have a real soft spot for black and white cats. Well done for making sure they're neutered and vaccinated.  Great names, too! 

In relation to letting them out - it's been a common belief for many years that cats need to roam, but that is starting to change, and you will find most people on here are in favour of some form of safe outdoor access.  I'm too young to remember this, and perhaps you are too, but dogs used to free roam like cats once upon a time, my dad remembers going out to play with all the neighbourhood dogs... but then it was stopped because it became too dangerous. It's probably high time the same decision was made for cats, really.

I wonder if a lead and harness might be helpful for your Elvis - he might be more confident outside if you're with him? It's good to get them used to a harness when they're young anyway, I find!

Great advice from @Summercat on the tray situation, too. My girl also likes them incredibly clean and uses them as soon as I scoop. :Banghead


----------



## Anita1234 (Oct 24, 2018)

Well in Peru some dogs still free roam people open the door and the dogs go out and do their business somewhere else, have a walk and they come back, but sometimes they don’t , they get run over, poisoned, etc and people are starting to see that as an irresponsible way to have a dog , cats are kept indoors more than dogs , actually street dogs are a big problem here , most of them have or had an owner at some point.

Well about cats your they are very young and full of energy and they need playing a lot , like other people say maybe keep them in a room with an easy to clean floor while you are out and try to play with them a little bit more specially with that kind of string toys , try to watch some Jackson galaxy videos he has very good tips .


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2019)

I don’t blame them, very sensible. They can’t get run over and killed that way.


----------



## MiMiiii (Mar 18, 2019)

danielled said:


> I don't blame them, very sensible. They can't get run over and killed that way.





danielled said:


> I don't blame them, very sensible. They can't get run over and killed that way.


I live in the countryside where there are no busy roads around me. I've had cats all my life which have enjoyed being outside just as much if not more as inside and have lead very happy lives


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

If you let them out and shut them out all day, there is also a chance that they will befriend a neighbour or too!


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MiMiiii said:


> I've had cats all my life which have enjoyed being outside just as much if not more as inside and have lead very happy lives


One of your kittens is displaying fear at being outside. Forcing him to be outside because it's what you think he should do is cruel. Follow what they're happy with, not what you think they should be happy with, every cat is unique.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I will never understand why people get pets and then turn them loose to amuse themselves instead of actually enjoying spending quality time with them in the comfort and safety of their home


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

MiMiiii said:


> their tray


How many trays do they actually have?? 
And no, I would not lock a cat out at any age, rather, as a previous poster suggested, confine them if possible to one are which would not easily be damaged.


----------



## MiMiiii (Mar 18, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> One of your kittens is displaying fear at being outside. Forcing him to be outside because it's what you think he should do is cruel. Follow what they're happy with, not what you think they should be happy with, every cat is unique.


I'm not forcing him to go outside atall.
Please do not call me cruel that is out of order and nasty!


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

MiMiiii said:


> I live in the countryside where there are no busy roads around me. I've had cats all my life which have enjoyed being outside just as much if not more as inside and have lead very happy lives


I'm glad your previous cats have been lucky, and it's lovely that you live in the countryside - perfect if you decide to try harness training! :Happy

However, people here are just trying to look out for your beautiful cats - there are many dangers for them outside other than traffic. Just a few are wild animals, pesticides and poisons, and humans.

A story to illustrate this - my last cat Domino who I have just lost to cancer had a period of going outside in his much younger days. Like you, I had thought it was safe, as it was back-to-back gardens and he had no access to traffic, he never went far anyway... However, unknown to me, one of my neighbours had cemented BROKEN GLASS to the top of his walls, my Dom jumped up, and you can imagine the horror! A piece of glass pierced his chest, he was incredibly lucky to make it after a vet bill of several thousands. 

Since then I have vowed my cats will never be outside without either being on a harness with my supervision, or in some kind of purpose-built enclosure/cat-proofed garden.

If people are coming across a little harsh, please don't take it personally. Many of us are aware of these dangers from experience, and people in here really do have your cats' best interests at heart.

I'm sure you love them very much and are trying to do what's best for them. :Happy


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

MiMiiii said:


> I'm not forcing him to go outside atall.
> Please do not call me cruel that is out of order and nasty!


You asked, in your now edited post, if it would be cruel to make them go out when they are scared. Why that's something that would even enter your head is beyond me.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

Rufus15 said:


> You asked, in your now edited post, if it would be cruel to make them go out when they are scared. Why that's something that would even enter your head is beyond me.


I didn't notice you had edited your first post @MiMiiii 

If that means you are no longer planning to have them locked outside, then that's brill and will make us all happy. :Happy

I must admit, like @Rufus15, I don't like the idea of your fur babies being locked outside without access to the safety and familiarity of home either.

This site does custom made-to-measure cat harnesses at a very reasonable price. There are cheaper ones, but as far as I know these are among the best.

https://www.mynwoodcatjackets.co.uk/


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

MiMiiii said:


> I'm not forcing him to go outside atall.
> Please do not call me cruel that is out of order and nasty!


If that is the case why on earth would so many posters have pointed out that to shut a scared kitten outdoors while you are at work is cruel 
Editing your post doesn't change what you said .
.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

MiMiiii said:


> I live in the countryside where there are no busy roads around me. I've had cats all my life which have enjoyed being outside just as much if not more as inside and have lead very happy lives


Quiet roads are sometimes worse as the cats don't learn to fear them.

I wouldn't even try letting them out until they are a year old. Kittens can be pretty stupid.


----------



## Laura_&_Cats (Mar 2, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Quiet roads are sometimes worse as the cats don't learn to fear them.
> 
> I wouldn't even try letting them out until they are a year old. Kittens can be pretty stupid.


I second this, mine are 11 months and still certainly too stupid to go outside!  They will start harness training at 1, they are getting custom harnesses from the above link for their birthday. :Happy


----------

